# On the pill while taking anavar



## Staf91 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello I'm new to this forum, just after some advice before I purchase anavar. I am on the combination pill is this safe to take along side anavar? And what cycles are most women running? I am not looking for massive gains just want to tone up and strip some fat. I kickbox 2 a week and try and do HIIT every other day. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated as I am a complete newbee to this.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

@ElChapo might know

@anna1 might know

Thanks


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Staf91 said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum, just after some advice before I purchase anavar. I am on the combination pill is this safe to take along side anavar? And what cycles are most women running? I am not looking for massive gains just want to tone up and strip some fat. I kickbox 2 a week and try and do HIIT every other day. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated as I am a complete newbee to this.


 This is one of my specialties, women's hormones.

There are no sides from combining birth control and anavar.

10-20 mg anavar daily will do the job for what you are looking for. If you want to tone up, you need to be in a caloric deficit to burn fat. Do you lift weights?

Being tone just means having muscle with low body fat levels. For a woman to have abs, she needs to be at 20% body fat or under. Equivalent to a male's 10%.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Watch out with birth control use. It will lower your testosterone and can lead to lower libido and other side effects in the long run.


----------



## Staf91 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you for your advice elchapo ? I dont necessarily just weight train in the gym I do HIIT where I use kettle bells to do various exercises. Im not in bad shape just after that little bit more of tone around the shoulders, definition in biceps always struggled in these areas. What cycle would you recommend on var? I've heard people say 6 weeks on 6 weeks off? Sorry for all the questions just want to get in the know before I take it. Cheers


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Staf91 said:


> Thank you for your advice elchapo ? I dont necessarily just weight train in the gym I do HIIT where I use kettle bells to do various exercises. Im not in bad shape just after that little bit more of tone around the shoulders, definition in biceps always struggled in these areas. What cycle would you recommend on var? I've heard people say 6 weeks on 6 weeks off? Sorry for all the questions just want to get in the know before I take it. Cheers


 If you want definition/tone, you need to build up your biceps and shoulders and then burn off the fat covering the muscle. The best workouts for shoulders are overhead press/bench press and for biceps : dumbbell bicep curls with good forum and chin ups/weighted chin ups.

I recommend 12 weeks, but you need to burn fat so you have to be in a caloric deficit to do that. You have to focus on getting stronger on your bench press and bicep curls. This will build up your shoulders/biceps.


----------



## Staf91 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you for all your advice. I've been looking at some interesting info about the pill and it seems it may well cause me some issues down the line. As I don't use the pill for contraceptive just for pain/ regulation of periods. I'm thinking it may be best to come off it, let my body adjust and then maybe in a few weeks start anavar at 5mg. Do you think this would be OK? I'm worried I'm going to mess up my hormones by taking the anavar. From what I've read women don't need a post cycle is this correct? Also what are the most reliable labs to get anavar from.

Thanks


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Staf91 said:


> Thank you for all your advice. I've been looking at some interesting info about the pill and it seems it may well cause me some issues down the line. As I don't use the pill for contraceptive just for pain/ regulation of periods. I'm thinking it may be best to come off it, let my body adjust and then maybe in a few weeks start anavar at 5mg. Do you think this would be OK? I'm worried I'm going to mess up my hormones by taking the anavar. From what I've read women don't need a post cycle is this correct? Also what are the most reliable labs to get anavar from.
> 
> Thanks


 5mg anavar will be a waste of time I think

start with 10

no , you don't need a post cycle x


----------

